# Would you hire me?



## Rrr3319 (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi guys, I'd like to start contacting some local wedding photographers to ask if they need an assistant. I'm still kind of new to photography, but I've been doing all I can to learn and I'm ok if for a while all I do is carry bags or something. So I've been trying to get some of my best pics together for a little portfolio and I guess I was hoping to get a little feedback. Are there any that you would remove? Is it ok overall? If I contacted you, would you consider working with me?

here it is....
http://s275.photobucket.com/albums/jj295/Rrr3319/

Thanks a ton!!!

Robin:blushing:


----------



## elsaspet (Mar 17, 2008)

From what I see, your work looks solid.  You have a good understanding of light as well, which is always a bonus.
Too bad you aren't in the Dallas area, because I think you would be a great assistant based on the photo gallery.


----------



## Rrr3319 (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks!  :heart:

I wish I was in Dallas too.  I'd love to work with you, and I bet it's not 40 degrees there.


----------



## elsaspet (Mar 17, 2008)

Nope, gonna be almost 80 today.  But I'd swap you in the Summertime.


----------



## crystal_lynn (Mar 17, 2008)

I wouldn't, but not because your photos are bad...I personnally would just want to see more people photos.


----------



## MarcusM (Mar 17, 2008)

Those are some nice photos. I'm not in the position of hiring, but I did notice something that really stood out. The photo of the dog with the black background is obviously photoshopped, and it's not the best job. I can see the jagged edges where the dog was cut out. I would not show that to an employer if you are trying to get a job doing portraiture. I think they would probably want to see more portrait shots also, and specifically more "studio-style" shots with lighting or strobes. That's just my opinion.


----------



## Rrr3319 (Mar 18, 2008)

yeah, the dog on the black background was one i was considering removing.  i kept messing with it and i think it just got worse and worse.  i think i might pull that guy out.  

thanks!


----------



## Christie Photo (Mar 18, 2008)

Rrr3319 said:


> If I contacted you, would you consider working with me?



Sure.  But on the strength of your portfolio.  It's your apparent excitement about photography and your desire to learn that will be of benefit to me.
You mentioned a willingness to carrying gear....  and that's what I would need.

But people with your passion learn very quickly, and as you progress, I'd likely entrust you with shooting some too.

Good luck!
-Pete


----------



## Rrr3319 (Mar 18, 2008)

thanks pete!

i appreciate everyone's comments.  it's tough figuring out how to get started.


----------



## jasonkt (Apr 10, 2008)

Here's one kudos for craigslist; it's how I found my first internship.  Keep an eye out everywhere, keep letting everyone know you're trying to do this, and you'll find a good mentor!


----------



## cdanddvdpublisher (Apr 11, 2008)

Good portfolio. Based on that and your willingness, I would definetly hire you.


----------



## florin89 (Apr 11, 2008)

I am interested to know if any of you would hire me.

I am stating my own business but would like feedback.

Thanks

www.samueltaylor-photography.co.uk


----------



## eravedesigns (Apr 11, 2008)

florin89 said:


> I am interested to know if any of you would hire me.
> 
> I am stating my own business but would like feedback.
> 
> ...



You might want to make your own thread...


----------

